# Looking for Remote Billing Positon in the evening



## t.b.townsend09@gmail.com (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi,

I am CPC-A, CBCS with 15+ years of experience in various specialties looking for some part time evening work from home. If anyone knows of anyone looking or can direct me to some sites that are hiring would greatly appreciate it. I have resume and references.



Thanks in advance!


----------



## second to none  (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi,

My company is currently hiring REMOTE medical Biller part time or full time. I will email you for farther info.


----------



## dizneyfn1 (Aug 24, 2016)

*remote part time position*

I would also love to know some information I could use a part time remote at home position. I have CPC certification. TYIA


----------



## clark.fern2011@gmail.com (Aug 24, 2016)

*Remote Coder*



dizneyfn1 said:


> I would also love to know some information I could use a part time remote at home position. I have CPC certification. TYIA



I operate a Billing company in DC and I'm in need of a remote coder.

The area are Surgery and Chiropractic care. As my business grows I will add more.




Please respond if you are interested with rate.




Fern Clark

DC Medical Services

fccenterprises7@gmail.com

202-420-9386




www.fccenterprisescorporation.com/


----------



## dizneyfn1 (Oct 27, 2016)

I am very interested...


----------



## aleisha.egan (Oct 27, 2016)

second to none  said:


> Hi,
> 
> My company is currently hiring REMOTE medical Biller part time or full time. I will email you for farther info.



Are you still looking for a part time or full time remote medical biller for your company? I would be interested. I am CPC-A certified, and have 3+ years experience as a medical biller and collector.


----------

